

SafeCloud – Platform for private data storage and data sharing - fntneves
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/222572551/safecloud-photos

======
vschiavoni
I hope these guys get funded, their system is safe 'by-design' and there is
really the need for these kind of systems.

------
driscoll
Seems like a very interesting project.

